# Mail senders IP Checking !!!!



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 17, 2004)

*Hi,

I want to know how to check IP address of pc from whoem we get mails. Like if I get a mail from one person from yahoo, how will I know that from which pc the mail was sent?

Can anyone help me please..!*


*************************************************************
Visit these Sites, 

*www.geocities.com/ranjithbajpe
www.geocities.com/colorsoflovegreeting*


----------



## questionable_ethics (Nov 17, 2004)

hello ranjit,

well...if you use gmail, 

in the more options tab, you have 'show original', it opens up a page in a new window with lot of text. If you go thru it you will find a column like this :

Received: from [210.214.208.94] by web8408.mail.in.yahoo.com[202.43.219.156] via HTTP; Thu, 04 Nov 2004 05:50:31 GMT

here "210.214.208.94" need not be the user IP but the server from which the person sent me mail using yahoo to my gmail account.
(202.43.219.156 is the IP of web8408.mail.in.yahoo.com )

you don't have such an option with yahoo or msn.

Unless you use outlook express which might help, am not sure about that though...will check out


and to verify :
I sent a mail from my hotmail with outlook to my gmail 

and this is what i got :

X-Originating-IP: [202.63.116.74]

which is my server address as viewed by hotmail. 
my original IP being 10.9.98.84. 

So the answer for your question is 'no'    

but that was fun...thank you


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 17, 2004)

*thank u*

*Hello, Thank u for your nice reply. Yes even I tried as u said. 
But it didn't worked. 
Bye*


			
				questionable_ethics said:
			
		

> hello ranjit,
> 
> well...if you use gmail,
> 
> ...


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 17, 2004)

They must be some way to get it done in yahoo and hotmail.
Please suggest.


----------



## questionable_ethics (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey,

I found these software which can find out the destination IPs and their location!!!

*download.visualware.com/

D/l the first two *VisualRoute Server v8.0f  *and *eMailTrackerPro v3.0a * 

All  you gotta do..is copy paste the e-mail headers...onto the E-mail tracker and it will give you the IP address. 

It is mainly used for Outlook, but it can also work for the usual mails where you can get the e-mail headers. If you are not sure what e-mail headers are. They look like this :


```
X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jGH4CTSD3YNnE0bOyYeRPc/
Received: from outside.256.com ([66.92.70.96]) by mc12-f36.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(5.0.2195.6824);
	 Tue, 16 Nov 2004 23:42:43 -0800
Resent-Message-Id: <m1CUKSg-007CepC@outside.256.com>
Resent-Date: Wed, 17 Nov 2004 02:42:42 -0500 (EST)
Resent-To: [email]pradeepvjn@hotmail.com[/email]
Resent-From: [email]prdp.router@mailnull.com[/email]
Received: by mailnull.com mail processor v1.5
	for [email]prdp.router@mailnull.com[/email]; received 1 messages, 1k bytes
	id /qszn0BAB7DCSHRhVGacTA; Wed, 17 Nov 2004 02:42:42 -0500 (EST)
Received: from linux10368.dn.net [130.94.20.85] by outside.256.com
	with smtp for <prdp.router@mailnull.com> via domain-default director
	id m1CUKSg-007Ce1C; Wed, 17 Nov 2004 02:42:42 -0500 (EST)
Received: (qmail 16390 invoked by uid 99); 17 Nov 2004 07:42:41 -0000
To: [email]prdp.router@mailnull.com[/email]
Subject: software and games at affordable price
Reply-to: [email]lavan_joy@yahoo.com[/email]
From: [email]lavan_joy@yahoo.com[/email]
Message-ID: <5328187e26ec0161827d610a7304473c@www.thinkdigit.com>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-transfer-encoding: 8bit
Date: Wed, 17 Nov 2004 02:42:41 -0500
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: PHP
X-MimeOLE: Produced By phpBB2
X-AntiAbuse: Board servername - [url]www.thinkdigit.com[/url]
X-AntiAbuse: User_id - 1126
X-AntiAbuse: Username - lavan_joy
X-AntiAbuse: User IP - 61.2.233.117
X-MailNull-To: [email]prdp.router@mailnull.com[/email]
X-Forward: [email]pradeepvjn@hotmail.com[/email] via outside.256.com
Return-Path: [email]digitforum-admin@jasubhai.com[/email]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 17 Nov 2004 07:42:44.0015 (UTC) FILETIME=[06303BF0:01C4CC79]
```


get back to me if any trouble...i'll love it
 
-prdp


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually if ur trying to find out the source IP from an email thats mostly not gonna happen. There are millions of anonymous emailers out there and they will not give you access to their servers. All you will get is their server IP address. That really is nt gonna help you much. If it was possible to get the senders address or IP I think spam would be dead by now.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 17, 2004)

You haven't defined your query properly... You say that you wanna know about the PC from which the email was sent... Well, if its a dynamic IP provided by the ISP, then at most you can get the details about the ISP... you cannot get past that anyhow...



			
				questionable_ethics said:
			
		

> here "210.214.208.94" need not be the user IP but the server from which the person sent me mail using yahoo to my gmail account. (202.43.219.156 is the IP of web8408.mail.in.yahoo.com )


Nope.... that part "210.214.208.94" is always the IP of the webmail user.... read more to know how...

@questionable_ethics, There's no need to download any sort of canned visual route tools... a simple * whois * can get you enough details.... just get the email headers from the appropriate email service and query out all the possible IP addresses like for the example IP that you gave :

* $ whois 210.214.208.94 *

```
anurag@hbcse:~$ whois 202.63.116.74
% [whois.apnic.net node-2]
% Whois data copyright terms    *www.apnic.net/db/dbcopyright.html

inetnum:      202.63.96.0 - 202.63.127.255
netname:      SOUTHERNONLINE
descr:        Southern Online Services
descr:        #3A OFFICE BLOCK, SAMRAT COMPLEX, SAIFABAD,
descr:        HYDERABAD -500004
country:      IN
admin-c:      BHRB1-AP
tech-c:       BHRB1-AP
remarks:      Internet Service Provider
mnt-by:       APNIC-HM
mnt-lower:    MAINT-IN-SOL-LTD
changed:      [email]hostmaster@apnic.net[/email] 19990615
changed:      [email]hostmaster@apnic.net[/email] 20020224
status:       ALLOCATED PORTABLE
source:       APNIC

person:       Bandi Hare Ram Balaji
address:      Southern Online Services  Ltd.
address:      #3A OFFICE BLOCK, SAMRAT COMPLEX, SAIFABAD, HYDERABAD - 500004
address:      Andhara Pradesh
country:      IN
phone:        +91 40 3241999
fax-no:       +91 40 3241444
e-mail:       [email]balaji@sol.net.in[/email]
nic-hdl:      BHRB1-AP
mnt-by:       MAINT-IN-SOL-LTD
changed:      [email]balaji@sol.net.in[/email] 20000930
source:       APNIC

anurag@hbcse:~$
```

Now this tells me that you live in Hyderabad... And all i need to do to track you is send an email to < balaji@sol.net.in > ... and done... I can get the date of mail posted from the email headers... Now i can tell Balaji to find the account details of the person who was allocated that IP on that particular date and time...


----------



## digen (Nov 17, 2004)

> They must be some way to get it done in yahoo and hotmail.
> Please suggest.



For yahoo,
Mail Options>General Preferences>Messages>Headers>Show all headers on incoming messages.


For hotmail,
Options>Mail Display Settings>Message Headers>Select either "Full" or "Advanced".

By enabling you can determine more information of the email recieved as well as the IP.Btw GNUrag nice post.


----------



## questionable_ethics (Nov 17, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> You haven't defined your query properly... You say that you wanna know about the PC from which the email was sent... Well, if its a dynamic IP provided by the ISP, then at most you can get the details about the ISP... you cannot get past that anyhow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well what can I say Anurag, but 'Wonderful' ...
that was helpful ...now i can kill that bitch


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 18, 2004)

chk out ethical hacking by ankit fadia. All answers right there!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 18, 2004)

Check this online tool.. to find the source..

*www.theinquirer.net/email_tracker.htm


----------



## Saharika (Nov 20, 2004)

*well*

Epigram how things gets complicated
well i think question was straight and s..
but the answer came almost after 10 replies for yahoo (what was asked for)
even u dont need that ok i think when u read mail there is something called fullerheader and the right part of email head.
rather than doing any thing try sending mail to secondary mail and u will have good idea where the ip comes
but my bro says that ip can be faked so u always dont get good results
tks
saha


----------



## questionable_ethics (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Anurag was talking about 'Whois' Queries...
But in-order to use the who-is queries, you need to go to a specific  site which has a database of IPs' whois .
for ex, the above discussed thing gives list of IPs in India and when queried for an IP outside India, it refers to another site which has the list. 

Well, I was looking up on that...and I found this tool...which will tell you the 'whois query' no matter where. 

Worth a look...
Here's the d/l link : *www.geektools.com/dist/gtwhois541.exe

Here's the d/l page(if you are a  bit suspicious and/or see other tools there): *www.geektools.com/tools.php



adios,
prdp


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ranjith..
u can see the IP address / full details of the mail which u sent to a person through www.didtheyreadit.com


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 28, 2004)

*Yes I got it..!*



			
				prakashaka said:
			
		

> Hi Ranjith..
> u can see the IP address / full details of the mail which u sent to a person through www.didtheyreadit.com



Thank u Mr. P. K. S. Yes it is what I wanted. That site is nice and gives full details. 

10 free mails per month is fantastic offer.

thank you again
bye


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 28, 2004)

questionable_ethics said:
			
		

> Anurag was talking about 'Whois' Queries...
> But in-order to use the who-is queries, you need to go to a specific  site which has a database of IPs' whois .


I was talking about giving the * $ whois  * command on a terminal on your Linux box.... having a list of IP is the job of your ISP, and you dont have to go to any site or download any utility to do such queries...


----------

